# Metal Cut outs...Cowboy Art



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

What is that worth if you were to sell it?


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> What is that worth if you were to sell it?


PM sent


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Beautiful!!


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

Here an entrance gate I built for a customer


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

And a fire pit.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

blueriver said:


> A little something cut out on my CNC plasma table!!



that's a really neat image, especially in that it is one , contiguous piece. hard to design . did you design the image?

how thick is the metal, and . . what is a a CNC plasma table?


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> that's a really neat image, especially in that it is one , contiguous piece. hard to design . did you design the image?
> 
> how thick is the metal, and . . what is a a CNC plasma table?


A CNC plasma table ... is a computer run table that has a plasma cutter hooked to the table. There are 5 axis motors, a floating head and THC (Torch Height Control)

Basically you design in the programming, set up the cut file load the sheet on the table and then it cuts out. Well there is a lot more to it but thats kinda the just of it.

Yes we designed that horse head. Its cut out of 14 gauge material.

We can take almost any image and create a cut out ... sometimes we have to make things happen and edit a design to make it stay together!!!

Today we shipped out a Ranch Sign to Minnesota Last week artwork went to New York!

This piece is scaled down to 16" cut from aluminum and was shipped to PA.

We do a lot of business nation wide ... folks just send us images or pictures we do the design, price it with shipping. We are not cheap ... we are high quality.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

So more stuff thats been cut out. This was a pkg for a flea market seller.


----------



## 6th Sense (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks fantastic and reminds me of the Firefox logo!


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh my.. You just gave me a great idea for my finals project in metals! All of your creations are absolutelt beautiful..

Do you make the designs through CAD or another similar program?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

that is nice ! I would like that for my fence , that is supposed to be being built. We only have a torch to cut with, so I could not do something that elaborate.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

KylieHuitema said:


> Oh my.. You just gave me a great idea for my finals project in metals! All of your creations are absolutelt beautiful..
> 
> Do you make the designs through CAD or another similar program?


Well I'm glad I could help!! Yes CAD, Inkscape, Sheetcam, Paint, Draft Sight, Punch Cad 2d and some others!


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

stevenson said:


> that is nice ! I would like that for my fence , that is supposed to be being built. We only have a torch to cut with, so I could not do something that elaborate.


You probably don't need it 48" ... Just PM me the size and I'll quote it shipped !!

I just sent a 40" by 12" sign to Minnesota ... UPS was $26.42


----------

